# Chef and Boning Knife



## jeep4life (Dec 3, 2016)

I am sure this topic has been covered more times than I can count and I have search multiple forums with different answers so I'll try asking on this forum. I am looking for a chef 6"-8" and boning knife (hopefully a combo to give as a gift but two different brands are acceptable). I will try to answer the questions that I know will be asked

- I want something that will hold an edge and require less time between sharpening and steeling.
- Would like a "good looking" knife. I really like the Damascus blade look
Shun, Yoshihiro and Miyabi w/ Birchwood handle come to mind
- Also like the nicely made wooden handles similar to the Middleton Santoku
- These are going to be used in a home kitchen but I would still like something that could take some abuse. There must be a reason ceramic knives are not in professional kitchens.

Now the big question....price. I really don't like this question because I feel I may exclude a far superior knife because it is $30-$50 more than what I set as a limit. So with that in mind I would like to stay in the $700 dollar range for the pair.

I look forward to some suggestions and will try best to answer anything else I might have missed.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeep, I'm not sure these Japanese brands are making boning knives in the western shape/style. You could go Tojiro flash for the boning knife but it's not going to be a nice wooden handle, and it might be worth going with a Western brand using a softer, tougher steel.

6 inch is fairly short for a main knife. What are your main cutting tasks?


----------



## jeep4life (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I am buying this as a gift but I assume this will be a main chefs knife so closer to 8" - 9" is more likely the correct size for that. 

For the boning knife, again it if a gift but I'm looking for a knife that can be used for cutting/carving up chicken, rubs etc. As you can tell I'm not educated when it comes to cutlery so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Boning knife right here. I own a backup, that's how much I like it. Chicken, pig, goat, lamb, whatever no problems at all. Takes a great edge, and it is thick and damage resistant

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-kurouchi-170mm-wa-butcher/


----------



## martincaters1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought this tojiro boning knife and have absolutely no complaints. I use it frequently and the edge retention is great. I have broken down chicken, cleaned the meat off of a steamship bone, fabricated beef tenderloin as well as pork tenderloins. Does the job every time with minimal effort.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpbokn15.html


----------

